# Stauchen eines Bildes



## hasenfresser (24. August 2003)

Hallo Forum!

Ich habe ein Bild mit mehreren Layern und würde gerne das komplette Bild horizontal stauchen, also schmaler machen, so dass alle Elemente proportional mitgestaucht werden.

Geht das mit Photoshop 6? Und wenn dann wie?

HF


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. August 2003)

Bild -> Bildgrösse... -> Häkchen vor "Proportionen erhalten" entfernen -> gewünschte Breite eingeben. Oder meinst du was anderes?


----------



## hasenfresser (24. August 2003)

Ja, genau das meinte ich.

Vielen Dank ! ! !


----------

